# Psychiatrists in Dubai



## Badfish (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi, anyone here happen to have an idea of what the cost of seeing a psychiatrist in Dubai might be? From appointments, depending on how many one needs for anxiety issues to the general cost of prescription medication. 

Someone suggested I give Dr. Naresh Dhar a look over at Jumeriah Prime Medical Center. Open to other suggestions as well. 

Thank you


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Normally around 500-600 Dhs an hour after the initial consultation. Can't give you a cost on the medicine as it depends on the individual cost of what you're being prescribed.

The guys at the Dubai Community Health Care Centre are very good.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh ffs. Is the initial consultation at least free of charge? Man.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Badfish said:


> Oh ffs. Is the initial consultation at least free of charge? Man.


Nope, the initial consultation is usually more! It's been a while since I went so my estimation on cost might be slightly out. Give the place I mentioned a call and they'll tell you how much a session is.

Here you go: http://www.dubaicommunityhealthcentre.org/index.php

I've also used the Dubai Mall Medical Centre as well - pretty good. Sadly most insurances won't cover psychiatry or the medications that are prescribed.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 10, 2012)

I will absolutely give them a call. Thank you for the help!


----------

